# Great alternative to Bleach.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

In an effort to find something that we could use to help disinfect the ground in and around our shelters, I came across a little article by the USDA. Because bleach is neutralized so quickly when it contacts dirt, it said that Pinesol could be used in its place to kill bacteria and disinfect dirty soil. We had looked at using hydrated lime but after weighing the pros and cons, decided against it. Can use barn lime but thats just not as powerful as I would like it. Though we do use it in the indoor kidding pens cause its kid safe 

Anyways, been giving it a try the last 4 days and am really liking the results. I put 2 1/2 times the recommended amount for 1 gallon of water (in a pump sprayer like you would use to kill weeds). We did the main barn 4 days ago and it still smells very fresh. I sprayed the soil first with just water to dampen it. Then come back and did the pinesol solution. If its half as effective as it is easy and safe, I will be using it all the time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought pinesol could kill goats. Did you find different info?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nada. Its fine for all animals except cats are more sensitive to it. BUT in this regard, and with how easy goats can get respiratory problems, you dont want to let the fumes build up. As with any chemicals, enough inhalation and it could cause irritation. So if you do use it, Id suggest having good ventilation to get the bulk of the initial fumes out over say a 10 to 12 hour period. All our shelters are designed to vent very well (for winter ammonia build up) so no extra steps were needed. Both the USDA and OSHA both consider pine sol to be non hazardous. I will have to find the usda pdf. Here is a reference for the osha one: This product is not considered hazardous by the 2012 OSHA Hazard Communication Standard (29 CFR 1910.1200) https://www.thecloroxcompany.com/products/sds/

Here is the closest pdf I could find but this still isnt the correct one. But this one gives great information. Its just a really long read. Keep in mind this is from the USDA. Meaning, the absolute idea. Which no one could hope to achieve. But it does mention on the first page how ineffective bleach is. Granted nothing is all that great on soil but the pine sol at least sticks around a bit.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/emergency_response/tools/cleaning/htdocs/images/Annex09_Cleaning.pdf

Ksalvagno, If you can try to find out where you heard that from, It would be great if you posted it. Everything I have found says its safe. But if I am missing something, I would hate to advise people to use something that is dangerous.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't know Pinesol was antibacterial? I thought it just smelled good ...lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well after some more research I found that the scented pine sol is not an anti bacterial  Which means although I made the barn smell good, it didnt actually do anything. Need the original pine sol for that. Why it has the one ingredient that makes it so and the others dont, I have no idea. I was also told that the splashish and scented bleach was the same way. That I am happy to report is not the case. All the bleach products have the needed ingredient. But when shopping its good to look for the kills 99.9% of germs. The scented bleaches dont actually say it though. So might even be that the scented ones have less and dont work as well. But seeing how I am just using it and anti bacterial dawn as a washing solutions for my lamb bars, Ill accept it having a little less for the better smell.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It also kills smalls dogs, there's a ton of Pinesol info out there.We had a gal a few years ago that scrubbed half her barn with it, one of her yearlings broke in and died for "no" reason...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I wondered about that, Dave. My Mom LOVES the old Pine-sol - which actually contained pine oil. But the Pine-sol products out now do not contain pine oil, just sudsing agents and added scent. It is not the same product it used to be. We conversed with the company itself and also read several online articles.

Bummer, eh?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

In all my research I cant come up with one confirmed cases of any danger to animals other then some respiratory issues due to someone cleaning and not venting. And these were on dog / animal forums were the people posting used pine sol (most full strength) and then had something bad happen to an animal. Most are based on assumption or user error or word of mouth (I know someone). Do a search for "Is pine sol dangerous for animals, Pine sol killed my animal, Pine sol toxic?" All factual literature that I came across says the same thing. It is non toxic. Is dangerous in terms of fumes not being vented. Prolonged full strength skin contact can cause irritation. I cant find anything that actually says it killed an animal. Though I would suspect with it used wrong and or a single animal having a reaction to it could happen. I will keep looking. But if the USDA says its safe to use in place of bleach to clean milking areas, equipment and calf hutches, then I think its well worth a try.

Its a cleaning chemical. So needs to be treated as such. But its more effective then bleach and safer then hydrated lime.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

This is great info. I love Pine Sol around the house, laundry, etc. Original...kills 99.9%...etc. Never the scented. In fact, I have a swale that the grey water from my washing machine drains into (then filters thru lots and lots of sand and grows the most amazing plants! LOL) My goats used to use this as one of their watering troughs...never had an issue, even with kids. Of course, this is extremely diluted, nevertheless...

One thing I read (somewhere...) about chlorine bleach is that although the germicidal potency degrades pretty quickly, the chlorine molecules themselves do not...virtually never! So I am extremely reluctant to use chlorine bleaches around the place simply because I don't want to contaminate my soil. If anyone can verify or debunk this info, I'd be grateful. Like Dave, I don't want to be passing on erroneous info. Be safe, ya'll...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The "chlorine" agent in bleach is sodium hypochlorite. So I would center your research on that. I did do some research on different kinds of bleach to use and did come across Chlorine Dioxide tablets. At least I believe thats the right one. More or less the same kinda tablets you use to "shock" your swimming pool or clean garden soils. This kinda chlorine is made more for organic matter. This regard you take 5 gallons and the correct number (if more then 1) tablets and let it desolve. Then you saturate the soil with it to the point where it is visibly wet (to the point of standing water) for 15 minutes. So you are more or less putting so much on that it doesnt have the chance to get neutralized. Id have to do more research on it before I ever thought of doing this for an area with animals. Though dioxide tables are suppose to be safe for gardens and animals. Pool shock, no idea.

Wish we could get a cleaner called Kenocox. Its in the UK.


----------

